
Indexing Faces on Instagram - kendrick__
https://kndrck.co/indexing-faces-on-instagram.html
======
aub3bhat
This looks like a really cool work for a beginner and I do not mean to
diminish his effort in any way.

But face recognition is a sensitive/politically-charged topic, I know several
grad students (including me) who inspite of having ready-to-deploy scalable
software and datasets (~10M instagram images) stay away from doing this type
of a demo because reputational risks are enormous. Consider the controversy
around geofeedia etc. The last thing you want as a PhD student is press
interpreting your research incorrectly and blaming you for causing widespread
harm. It happened to a student/professor in my department and even then the
infamous study in question was in collaboration with the social network.

There are several cool alternatives, apply it to movies, video game faces etc.

~~~
Eridrus
This ship has already sailed:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FindFace](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FindFace)

------
mattxxx
You probably shouldn't be posting images with captions like "random ig girl."

Via the Instagram Terms of Use: > We prohibit crawling, scraping, caching or
otherwise accessing any content on the Service via automated means, including
but not limited to, user profiles and photos (except as may be the result of
standard search engine protocols or technologies used by a search engine with
Instagram's express consent).

Don't be creepy

~~~
sneak
Who cares about the FB ToS?

It's not creepy to analyze globally public data.

~~~
tomlock
Is being globally public enough reason to think its not creepy? I'm pretty
sure the road outside my house is public, but it is still creepy if someone in
a clown costume stands motionless in it and points at my bedroom window at 3am
every morning.

------
DinoMobile
Great article and repo! I hope Instagram will not get to angry.

It would be interesting to use this data in order to finde small cliques :)

------
ge96
>working all 36 of my cores haha

